# What Power Mac do I have?



## gebo (May 14, 2008)

I have just purchased a Power Mac Model # M8570.  I have tried to do the research but I can't find that model number????  It has the mirrored doors and 1 Fire Wire 800 with the 2 Fire Wire 400's.  1 GhZ processor and 80 Gig Seagate HD.

As I check into it,  I can't find anything with this model number.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## nixgeek (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like you have one of the Power Macintosh G4 (Mirrored Drive Doors).

The best place to check for detailed information on your Mac would be Low End Mac or Apple-History.com.  They have all the Macs categorized on their respective sites.

There's also a program called MacTracker that can possibly help even further.


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 15, 2008)

Since you write that your Mac has 1 Firewire 800 port it sounds like you have the Power Mac G4 (FW 800)

Here's another helpful link to Apples website:

_Power Mac G4: How to Differentiate Between Models, Part 2_


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2008)

Does it look like this?
http://www.recycledgoods.com/item/22812.aspx


----------



## gebo (May 15, 2008)

I have the FW 800.  Thank you so much.


----------



## gebo (May 15, 2008)

Oh, it is airport ready.  BUT, how hard would it be to make it bluetooth ready?  Is this only a factory option. It says it needs a "card."  Can I buy a bluetooth card like I could an airport card?


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 15, 2008)

AFAIK, you would require an external Bluetooth Adapter:

_Belkin Bluetooth USB adapter_

_



			Compatible with Mac OS X v10.2 and higher (Mac OS X driver and software provided by Apple).
		
Click to expand...

_
_D-Link DBT-120 Wireless Bluetooth 2.0 USB Adapter_



> _Sync Data between Your Bluetooth PDA, Mobile Phone, and PC
> Secure Encyption for Enhanced Network Protection
> Experience The Convenience of Bluetooth Headphones, Cameras, Mice, and Keyboards
> Works with PC & Mac
> Plug and play_


----------



## DeltaMac (May 15, 2008)

The MDD has a socket on the logic board for a bluetooth card. It's possible to have bluetooth built-in, but you would have to find the actual Apple part for that.


----------

